# FDA to approve new pill to replace colonoscopy prep liquids!



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Don't know much about it, but just heard on CNBC that the FDA is set to approve a new pill (visicol I think) that will replace drinking the gallons of liquid prepping for a colonoscopy. Good news huh? I mean, I'm sure the effect is the same....spending the night in the john, but it sounds better than trying to choke down a gallong of Golytely!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2000)

I have been watching the progress on the drug Diacol which sounds similar. I already use the Dulcolax prep which is just as good....seems that some physicians are hung up on the chemical properties of phospho soda...which is what I understand the new pills contain...I will check the latest news and see if the one you reference is a new one in the Pill race.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

YAY, if so!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Diacol is now Visicol. It is so.


----------



## penelope (Feb 16, 2005)

I just had my first(and Last!) experience w/ GoLytely- and it was horrible. The D wasn't a big deal, I have that all the time anyway, it was trying to gag down a gallon of basically salt water. I only got half down before I started vomiting. It is barbaric to be made to drink this vile stuff. It would be good to have a pill instead. I would even rather have an enema.penelope


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Here's a URL for the press release. http://www.inkine.com/pr_sept_21_00.htm


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi K9:This is the best news I've heard in a long time!







Thanks for letting us know about it. And thanks for posting the link, Jeff.JeanG


----------

